# Leisure Batteries



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

This is really a question for George but anyone else please feel free to profer an opinion!

I bought two new 85AH leisure batteries from the Newbury show (£40 the pair - couldn't resist). I'm intending to fit them in place of my single battery and the question is: Do I simply wire them in parallel in place of the existing battery? They are simple FLA batteries and a matched pair so I don't think there should be a problem. Or do you know better???

Gaspode


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Gaspode mine are adjacent to each other so I just connected them positive to positive negative to negative if there is some distance you would be advised to put an inline fuse in between and use heavy duty cable.

Chris


----------



## 89268 (May 18, 2005)

This is another leisure battery question. I have a Bilbo Breakaway which is based on a T4 vw. The leisure battery is under the drivers seat. The problem is that I can't find a battery sold as a leisure battery to fit as they are all too tall. Bilbos say any car battery that fits the space will do but I thought standard car batteries were not uup to the job as they don't like being discharged. Does anyone know a make/model of battery that is suitable?


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Syncro

I had the same experience when i had my T4 Autosleeper Trooper camper, it used a vehicle battery as the leisure battery. I was surprised at first, but the recomended battery was a vehicle battery according to Autosleepers, and the reason was the same as in your case, the size of the thing. There wasn't a leisure battery physically small enough to fit in.

Never had any problems with it.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

synchro,

What maximum dimensions and minimum capacity are you after?

Dave


----------



## 89268 (May 18, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> synchro,
> 
> What maximum dimensions and minimum capacity are you after?
> 
> Dave


 The height is the problem which is 17.5cm. Actually I found one in Halfords with all the correct measurements and road-runner gave me the confidence to go ahead with the purchase. It has a 3 year warranty anyway so I guess they'll change it if its not up to the job. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

*joining leisure batteries*

Our Knaus van which we bought in Germany, has a 105 ah leisure battery, which is housed in the rear garage (not, I know the best spot for charging) but that seems to be the designated area. We have now bought a sealed leisure battery described as maintenance free (does this mean it's gel and not lead acid?) it is 110 ah. My question is, can we connect these two batteries together? Is it safe and efficient?
Mary :lol:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mary

Sealed can be one of several types and not necessarily Gel (with gel you would have noticed the price!)

Safe ? probably as long as your charger doesnt get the present battery above 14.4 Volts its not going to "boil" the new battery. In all likelyhood it will never get much above 13.8V, which in turn means you could leave the batteries charging for 4 weeks and still nit reach fully charged.

Joining mismatched batteries is never a good Idea, even matched batteries of different ages should not be joined. But if your "charger" doesnt put out more than 13.8v you are not going to really notice the down side which is shortened battery life.


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that George. We'll probably risk it for a biscuit! Have you been away?
Mary


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Here's why I have not been posting much


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about your problems *George*. Hope you manage to get things sorted and all the best for the future. :wink:


----------

